# Ariens Professional 32 or Honda HSS1332ATD



## rbhayes (Oct 17, 2017)

Getting ready to retire my 18 year old Toro Powershift 1332 - has served me well - loved the ability to shift the wheels back to put more weight upfront. Currently use it on a gravel driveway - 150 feet long - width varies from 15 feet to 25 feet - very slight incline that has never been an issue. Also a 100 foot single pass width path on grass. Northern NH.

Looking at the Ariens Professional 32 or Honda HSS1332ATD. Like the lower price of the Ariens - seems to throw a little more snow per hour (91vs 82.5 tons per hour) - larger engine (420 cc vc 389 cc) hand warmers. Honda - has the adjustable height - electric start - joystick chute control - finger trigger turning control.

My biggest concern with the Honda is the track drive and how easy it is to go down the drive and quickly turn around. Others are more motors that could break (chute control) - ground speed issues that I have read about here.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow. there are a ton of threads on this question. you can use the search function and spend a week reading about the pros and cons of each.

I'm a honda guy so i'd say honda but if my budget was slight for a blower I'd go Ariens. you'll see people arguing for both here. 

welcome . this is a great site.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

HSS1332ATD would be my recommendation.
But I am a Honda person. 
With the trigger control steering, turning quick will not be an issue.

:blowerhug:


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

You will enjoy the data and comparisons in my database which was designed with YOU in mind

You can compare key decision-making criteria on a single spreadsheet both ACROSS brands and on models WITHIN brands

If you are passionate about a single brand for some personal reason.. you can concentrate on those rows
If you are brand-neutral consider the entire spreadsheet

If you have a fixed budget-range look at the version sorted by cost...this will rapidly focus your attention on models in that price-range.

There is a parallel thread discussing the spreadsheet in detail and explaining rationale for including or excluding brands
The brands you mentioned are all covered

You will learn why Cub Cadet and Husqvarna are not in the spreadsheet and can infer why you do not hear much "buzz" on this forum.
Then you will realize why ALL brands in the MTD family and Briggs&Stratton family have been excluded along with Husqvarna and the 100% Chinese models

It took a lot of effort to put together and I hope it will be of great benefit as you perform your analysis

Data Thread:
The most recent post on the data thread contains the best spreadsheet
Scan the verbiage leading up to that but don't both to look at the intermediate spreadsheets (I may actually delete them)
There are two versions sorted by price or by vendor

Discussion Thread:
Read it all

The link to the database is immediately below this line in my "sig" - Click on the Database link


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

On the Honda, are you sure you didn't mean HSS vs HS on the HS1332ATD? I'm pretty sure the ATDs refer to the US assembled version.

If so, the HSS1332ATD will turn on a dime. At full speed, hold one of the steering levers in and it will turn around as fast as you can keep up. It's one of the best new features I love about the US HSS models.


----------



## rbhayes (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes - had a typo - correct that - tired from reading too much! 

Thanks for the info!



jrom said:


> On the Honda, are you sure you didn't mean HSS vs HS on the HS1332ATD? I'm pretty sure the ATDs refer to the US assembled version.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

stuart80112 said:


> You will learn why Cub Cadet and Husqvarna are not in the spreadsheet and can infer why you do not hear much "buzz" on this forum.
> Then you will realize why ALL brands in the MTD family and Briggs&Stratton family have been excluded along with Husqvarna and the 100% Chinese models


Is there something wrong with Simplicity I don't know about that you can clue me in to because B&S owns it? Myself and lots of guys doing commercial work use Simplicity and will put my machine up against most others to get the job done year after year.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> Is there something wrong with Simplicity I don't know about that you can clue me in to because B&S owns it? Myself and lots of guys doing commercial work use Simplicity and will put my machine up against most others to get the job done year after year.


Nothing wrong with the best machine ever! The Simplicity Signature Pro line snowblowers are the most bad a$$ machines ever to throw snow. Some folks on the forum have "brand blinders" and cannot or will not realize the facts.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Zavie said:


> Nothing wrong with the best machine ever! The Simplicity Signature Pro line snowblowers are the most bad a$$ machines ever to throw snow. Some folks on the forum have "brand blinders" and cannot or will not realize the facts.


The one shown is mine and where I work we have eight just like it with twenty-five Toro 721's. I would estimate they each get a years worth of residential service per storm. Not many brands can stand up to that use and abuse.

Still waiting for a reply why the Simplicity would be considered inferior?

Very familiar with these machines but what do I know.:signlol:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> Is there something wrong with Simplicity I don't know about that you can clue me in to because B&S owns it?.


because people are lazy thanks to on line sales and box stores to take the time to research anything,

SO WHAT if brigs owns the brand, they also own generac generators and people wouldn't think a second time about buying one for back up. mine has 500 hours on it, only had one issue when new,the controller failed took the dealer 2 hours to fix,not one issue since. 

i'm in the market to replace my 2008 CC lt1050 tractor, i'm sick of costly yearly repairs of the same items ,belts, spindles, deck and frame idlers, it's low grade kohler SV 730 burning oil or having a exhaust valve adjustment go loose and not start, trans axles that fail after 250 hours 

i'm looking at simplicity for a new machine a brigs pro engine shocks and springs not rigidity framed


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Why don't you just overhaul the POWERSHIFT????????? youse can still get all the parts for that you know. why retire the greatest snowblower ever made??????????????:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

stuart80112 said:


> You will learn why Cub Cadet and Husqvarna are not in the spreadsheet and can infer why you do not hear much "buzz" on this forum.
> Then you will realize why ALL brands in the MTD family and Briggs&Stratton family have been excluded along with Husqvarna and the 100% Chinese models


A bump to the top for a reply as to why my Simplicity machines are to be avoided.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

87 Powershift, 
Briggs does NOT own Generac. I work for Generac and we are publicly traded company stock symbol GNRC. A lot of confusion around this topic since Generac and Briggs have worked together in the past on engine designs and eventually Generac sold off its portable products division to a private equity firm who then sold it to Briggs in 1998. Generac reentered the Portable products category in 2008 after the non-compete disclosure was over and remains building these units and Residential, Industrial, Mobile Diesel units in it's 6 Wisconsin factories.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Buttchet said:


> 87 Powershift,
> Briggs does NOT own Generac. I work for Generac and we are publicly traded company stock symbol GNRC. A lot of confusion around this topic since Generac and Briggs have worked together in the past on engine designs and eventually Generac sold off its portable products division to a private equity firm who then sold it to Briggs in 1998. Generac reentered the Portable products category in 2008 after the non-compete disclosure was over and remains building these units and Residential, Industrial, Mobile Diesel units in it's 6 Wisconsin factories.


Good info thanks for that. So are the portable and home standby units 100% made in USA with engine castings/components produced here along with the alternators manufactured from raw components or just assembled here?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Buttchet said:


> 87 Powershift,
> Briggs does NOT own Generac. I work for Generac and we are publicly traded company stock symbol GNRC. A lot of confusion around this topic since Generac and Briggs have worked together in the past on engine designs and eventually Generac sold off its portable products division to a private equity firm who then sold it to Briggs in 1998. Generac reentered the Portable products category in 2008 after the non-compete disclosure was over and remains building these units and Residential, Industrial, Mobile Diesel units in it's 6 Wisconsin factories.


simply going by what my dealer/service center tells me about my 2008 16kw unit, something they restated just last week when i had them in to service and check over, 
going by them the change came about 2008 when a lot of imported parts started being used, many around me suffered alternator fail'ers or like me controller's ,


----------



## rbhayes (Oct 17, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Why don't you just overhaul the POWERSHIFT????????? youse can still get all the parts for that you know. why retire the greatest snowblower ever made??????????????:emoticon-south-park*


It was a great blower for sure, but showing it's age. After watching neighbor clear slushy packed snow last Spring it was clear that the newer blowers do a better job and are easier to handle.

New blower is to replace the Toro at our weekend home while the Toro will be coming home for use on the walks and cleanup after plowing.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

rbhayes said:


> My biggest concern with the Honda is the track drive and how easy it is to go down the drive and quickly turn around. Others are more motors that could break (chute control) - ground speed issues that I have read about here.


I'm a Honda guy, but if budget was a concern I would go with an Ariens model as mentioned by others. I have the 32" Honda with tracks. No maneuvering concerns at all. I had used chains on my older Craftsmen, which didn't help much. The tracks work very well. The hand triggers on both handles enable you to turn 360 degrees like a Bobcat. This is a really nice user friendly feature. The Honda enables you to adjust chute direction and deflection with one hand via the joystick so you can keep the unit going without having to stop to adjust. I went with the electric start model. Here again, the Craftsmen I had kept stalling and was hard to restart unless I used the power cord for the electric start. That was a pain for me. I'm confident the Honda would start easily with the recoil starter as well. I guess I went with the electric start as a precaution from my experience with the old Craftsmen. Besides, I'm 64 and just didn't want another potential problem when clearing snow. As for ground speed concerns, you can "manually" adjust the throttle and variable transmission speeds to make the unit creep or go faster than you really want it to go in both forward or reverse. This feature works much like a variable speed drill. This too is a user friendly feature I find helpful as conditions and location warrants. For me, it took a few times to become acclimated to all the features and speeds while on the move. The unit can jump or get away from you if you have the throttle and transmission speeds set to wide open and fast forward/reverse. :surprise: My Honda only has one season on it, so can't talk to performance or feature reliability over time, but so far I'm very pleased.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

rbhayes said:


> It was a great blower for sure, but showing it's age. After watching neighbor clear slushy packed snow last Spring it was clear that the newer blowers do a better job and are easier to handle.
> 
> New blower is to replace the Toro at our weekend home while the Toro will be coming home for use on the walks and cleanup after plowing.


*Must be a rough life if you can afford a weekend home also.:icon_whistling::wavetowel2:*


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

87 powershift said:


> simply going by what my dealer/service center tells me about my 2008 16kw unit, something they restated just last week when i had them in to service and check over,
> going by them the change came about 2008 when a lot of imported parts started being used, many around me suffered alternator fail'ers or like me controller's ,


87 powershift, not sure how your dealer came up with what he/she was thinking but I can tell you that 2008 was a brand new model design and we certainly had some challenges early on but overall the changes were extremely positive. you ever need anything or have any questions, let me know.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

rbhayes said:


> It was a great blower for sure, but showing it's age. After watching neighbor clear slushy packed snow last Spring it was clear that the newer blowers do a better job and are easier to handle.
> 
> New blower is to replace the Toro at our weekend home while the Toro will be coming home for use on the walks and cleanup after plowing.


an impeller kit will easily fix that


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

DriverRider said:


> Good info thanks for that. So are the portable and home standby units 100% made in USA with engine castings/components produced here along with the alternators manufactured from raw components or just assembled here?


DriverRider, Many of the portables are made in Jefferson, WI, there are so many different models it would take a book to answer your question fully. The home standby units are all made in Whitewater, WI with the Motor and Alternator being made there as well. Alternators are all made here, motor castings are not but everything assembled from ground up in Whitewater and tested - very cool plant if you ever get the chance to tour it.


----------



## George S. (Nov 16, 2017)

*Honda!!!*

The newer HSS models will turn on a dime. I have owned a HS1132TAS since 2000. There is a day and night difference between the old HS and new HSS. With the old HS, you have to muscle the blower around to turn it. The slipperier it is the better. The HSS1332AT or ATD has a left and right trigger on the handles. It will probably turn so sharp that you may not keep up with it. Another improvement is the electric variable height adjustment versus the 3 level foot pedal which was hard to use and didn't allow for more than the 3 heights. I am not sure about the electric chute control. The cable and crank of the old model worked just fine and was fast. Also, though I had electric start on mine (120 volt), I never really used it. These engines will usually start with 1 pull, maybe 2 if not used for a long time. I am definitely going to buy one of these newer HSS models some day. But, I was waiting for this 17 year old blower to quit working. I have a 300 foot long gravel driveway on a hill, located in the snow belt of Lake Erie. So, it has been worked hard. With the luck I've had with Honda, I can't convince myself to buy anything else but a Honda. Though, I'm sure the Ariens Pro with track drive will work as well.


----------

